# Bienenschmidt hat dicht gemacht



## DerBergschreck (5. Januar 2013)

Habs gerade erst erfahren: der beliebte MTB Treff "Bienenschmidt" hat dicht gemacht.

Laut Website wohl nicht aus finanziellen Gründen, sondern auch "internen" Gründen. Wenn der Laden sich finanziell lohnt, ist wenigstens zu hoffen, dass es möglichst schnell einen Nachfolger gibt.


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

weil die alte Samstagsgruppe für zu wenig Umsätze gesorgt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> weil die alte Samstagsgruppe für zu wenig Umsätze gesorgt hat



Jörg, übernimm du doch den Bienenschmidt - dann musst du Wochenende nicht immer Mountainbike fahren. Wir besuchen dich auch!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (5. Januar 2013)

Echt schade.
Dort haben wir uns immer nach der Tour ein schönes alkoholfreies isotonisches Kaltgetränk gegönnt. War immer lecker


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

echt ein Jammer


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Januar 2013)

Gibt es denn Alternativen in der Richtung, unweit des H-Weges?


----------



## supimichi2000 (5. Januar 2013)

Na ja, es gibt das Lokal am Oerlinghauser Flugplatz, oder im Sommer evtl. das Bistro vom Freibad Fischerteich in Pivitsheide.  Und bestimmt noch andere. Muss man halt mal schauen. Aber ich denke das der Bienenschmidt nicht lange auf einen Nachfolger warten muss (wenn vom Verpächter gewollt...).


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Januar 2013)

supimichi2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, es gibt das Lokal am Oerlinghauser Flugplatz, oder im Sommer evtl. das Bistro vom Freibad Fischerteich in Pivitsheide.  Und bestimmt noch andere. Muss man halt mal schauen. Aber ich denke das der Bienenschmidt nicht lange auf einen Nachfolger warten muss (wenn vom Verpächter gewollt...).



Was ist eigentlich mit Eintrachtsheim und Haus Neuland? Gibt da Kaffee und Kuchen?


----------



## kris. (6. Januar 2013)

Hmmm, schade.
Auch die alkoholischen Erfrischungsgetränke waren immer gut dort.


----------



## nextfriday (6. Januar 2013)

supimichi2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, es gibt das Lokal am Oerlinghauser Flugplatz, oder im Sommer evtl. das Bistro vom Freibad Fischerteich in Pivitsheide.  Und bestimmt noch andere. Muss man halt mal schauen. Aber ich denke das der Bienenschmidt nicht lange auf einen Nachfolger warten muss (wenn vom Verpächter gewollt...).



Tja Michel  und wo marschieren wir Vattatach nu hin???


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## supimichi2000 (28. Januar 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Eintrachtsheim und Haus Neuland? Gibt da Kaffee und Kuchen?


 

Kenne ich gar nicht... Wo genau ist das?
Kann man ja mal ein Stop machen, und testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supimichi2000 (28. Januar 2013)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Tja Michel und wo marschieren wir Vattatach nu hin???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


 

Vatertag war ja eh nichts mehr am Bienenschmidt... 
Das hatte ja leider Ausmaße angenommen mit denen keiner mehr klar kam.:kotz:


Wie wäre es dieses Jahr mit ner schönen MTB oder Crosser Tagestour...?


----------



## nextfriday (28. Januar 2013)

Du meinst Trinkblase statt Bier?
Aber das machen wir doch eh jedes Wochenende. 

Send from anywhere else


----------



## Luggi2000 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich muß ja wohl mit den Kegelbrüdern los , aber ich hätte auch Bock auf ne Crossertour
mit euch . Vielleicht die Weser hoch oder mal den Emsradweg . . .


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Januar 2013)

supimichi2000 schrieb:


> Vatertag war ja eh nichts mehr am Bienenschmidt...
> Das hatte ja leider Ausmaße angenommen mit denen keiner mehr klar kam.:kotz:



Wenn man da mal nen Vaterschaftstest gemacht hätte, hätten die meisten wohl zuhause bleiben müssen.

Ist sowieso ein armseliger Tag. Am Muttertag ist Muddi zuhause und bekocht die Familie. Am Vatertag geht der Alte mit Freunden saufen und lässt die Familie im Stich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Januar 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ist sowieso ein armseliger Tag. Am Muttertag ist Muddi zuhause und bekocht die Familie. Am Vatertag geht der Alte mit Freunden saufen und lässt die Familie im Stich.



So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen!


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

vllt is Muddy froh drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (31. Januar 2013)

Das war die letzten Male ein ziemlich ausgeglichenes Verhältnis, genauso viele sturzbetrunkene möchtegern Muddis wie Vaddis

Send from anywhere else


----------



## supimichi2000 (31. Januar 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn man da mal nen Vaterschaftstest gemacht hätte, hätten die meisten wohl zuhause bleiben müssen.
> 
> Ist sowieso ein armseliger Tag. Am Muttertag ist Muddi zuhause und bekocht die Familie. Am Vatertag geht der Alte mit Freunden saufen und lässt die Familie im Stich.


 
Na ja, im Stich lassen hört sich ja etwas heftig an. 
Und armselig... Ich weiß ja nicht. 
Jeder ist ja nun sein Glückes Schmied!
Vatertag ist meistens mit Wandern bei gutem Wetter verbunden.  Natürlich nicht unbedingt ganz Alkoholfrei. Die Mamis sind meistens mit unterwegs.
Was natürlich die kinderlosen Jungspunte am Bienenschmidt die letzten Jahre so getrieben haben war echt unter aller Sau. So viel Dreck und Abfall im Wald... Das ging gar nicht mehr. Kein Respekt vor Waldbesitzern, Polizisten, usw...
Bis vor ca. 15 Jahren war es dort immer ganz nett, und man konnte in Ruhe die Vatertagswanderung ausklingen lassen...
Aber egal. Oder auch nicht egal...


----------



## supimichi2000 (31. Januar 2013)

Luggi2000 schrieb:


> Ich muß ja wohl mit den Kegelbrüdern los , aber ich hätte auch Bock auf ne Crossertour
> mit euch . Vielleicht die Weser hoch oder mal den Emsradweg . . .


 
Die Weser läuft ja nicht weg...
Machen wir diesen Frühling auf jeden Fall...!!!


----------



## supimichi2000 (31. Januar 2013)

Aber noch mal zur Sache...

Der Bienen-Schmidt hat immer noch dicht! 

Auf der Homepage steht des der Bienen-Schmidt höchstwahrscheinlich ab dem 1.2.2013 zum Verkauf steht.

Also, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand...


----------



## nextfriday (31. Januar 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn man da mal nen Vaterschaftstest gemacht hätte, hätten die meisten wohl zuhause bleiben müssen.
> 
> Ist sowieso ein armseliger Tag. Am Muttertag ist Muddi zuhause und bekocht die Familie. Am Vatertag geht der Alte mit Freunden saufen und lässt die Familie im Stich.



Das Ganze ist in den letzten zehn Jahren schon heftig übertrieben worden. Heute ist Vatertag für viele Kids halt ein Tag mehr, an dem man kräftig die Sau rauslassen kann, häufig leider ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. 
Als wir dort früher noch regelmäßig zum Vattatach hin gewandert sind, war da immer absolut tolle Stimmung, ohne Tonnen von Müll, Sperrzäune, Security und Polizei

Aber ganz ehrlich, an Muttertag lässt sich meine Frau eher von mir und meinem Sohn bekochen, nicht umgekehrt

Send from anywhere else


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

Vatertag bin ich da nie mehr hingefahren, weil es da heftig bekloppt zuging


----------



## stoppelhopper (3. März 2013)

Es scheint sich was zu regen, siehe hier: http://www.bienen-schmidt.de/Startseite


----------



## crossboss (3. März 2013)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Es scheint sich was zu regen, siehe hier: http://www.bienen-schmidt.de/Startseite



Yo, das wär schon nett wenn da wieder leben einkehrt!


----------



## supimichi2000 (4. März 2013)

Moin! Ja, der "alte" Wirt macht erst mal weiter... Aber glaube nur am We. 
Wäre ja auch schade.


----------



## tommi101 (19. März 2013)

Auch wenn der ein oder andere es schon mitbekommen hat.
Mit den Öffnungszeiten könnte man ja selbst im Sommer zufrieden sein....denke aber das so auf Dauer Umsatz liegen bleibt.





Samm, Samm, Sammmmmm.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (20. März 2013)

Wieso Sommer?
Dort stehen nur die Öffnungszeiten im März.
Ab April ist dann vermutlich wieder geschlossen

EDIT: Wenn sie Freitag mit zwei "i" geschrieben hätten, wäre das konsequent.


----------



## slang (20. März 2013)

Mir wärs lieber wenn die erst um 14.00 Uhr öffnen würden.

Dann würde der Rest der Gang nicht immer mit so frühen Startzeiten wie "um 11 am Anton" rumnerven


----------



## the_Shot (20. März 2013)

Buhhh Slango buhh, das ist öffentliches Mobbing. Nur weil ich nicht so schnell zum Kuchen fahren kann wie du??? Das ist soooo gemein


----------



## holm (4. April 2013)

Liebe Freunde vom Bienen-Schmidt !!!

Er ist wieder seid dem 25.03.2013 offen !!!
Hoffe das die Öffnungszeiten bis zum Sommer noch etwas besser werden .


----------



## kris. (5. April 2013)

yeah... the return of the scheyern!


----------

